# How do I tell my 13 year old daughter she doesn’t have body dysmorphia and she’s just ugly and fat?



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## What the shit (Nov 19, 2021)

Just tell her she’s ugly and fat. Better for her to know now than for you to lie about it.


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 19, 2021)

You don't. That's Mom's job.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 19, 2021)

Pay a boy from her school to ask her out and then stand her up. She'll get the message. If she's slow it may take a few times though.


----------



## TokiBun (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry BIGOT but she is a he and needs surgery!!!!


----------



## Grub (Nov 19, 2021)

When she goes for another helping of smashed taters with butter at dinner, smack her hand, hand her the iceberg lettuce and say, eat this instead you fat fuck, I want me some grandkids some day.


----------



## FarCentrist (Nov 19, 2021)

Tell her that her ugliness is balanced out by the fact that men have low standards so even ugly fat girls have hundreds of matches. 

If she just wants Chads then she either needs to lose some weight or go kill herself


----------



## chiikun (Nov 19, 2021)

I was the same and I ended up snapping out of it once I got my first real girlfriend (ended up bi, unrelated) and realized I can be as interesting as a chick as I could as a dude. My theory is it because of how nasty puberty feels, especially while you’re spending all time you should be socializing on the internet. 

I would just help her work on her confidence and self worth outside of her appearance/gender, like get her into a club or something (not the GSA). My parents managed me by not permitting any irreversible decisions (testosterone, top surgery) until I turned 18, and by then I realized if I wanted to transition I’d be dedicating all my money and time to an elective surgery and a bunch of meds… I’d rather buy things and go to school but thanks lmfao

I know people in my graduating class who got on hormones in high school and I might be starting to see them pop up in troon threads so… ya 

TL;DR my parents got away with ignoring it until I got laid and realized how weird I was being


----------



## The Spice boi (Nov 20, 2021)

Princess Peaches said:


> Sorry BIGOT but she is a he and needs surgery!!!!


That's GENDER dysphoria you idiot


----------



## Zilch (Nov 20, 2021)

Take her to a plastic surgeon and have them do that thing with the marker to Circle and outline all the shit that's wrong with her 
Then remind her that she needs to do well in school so she'll eventually be able to afford all of the surgies she'll need to correct her genetic imperfections. 
Also get her an Adderall prescription to address that weight problem.


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 20, 2021)

Introduce her to dear feeder jersh


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 20, 2021)

Fart on her and make her sniff it.

You have to do this at least 3 times a day until she finally shuts up.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Nov 20, 2021)

Put up a huge poster of some ugly fat bitch on the wall and give a 40 minute lecture on how not to look. Maybe she'll get the point.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 20, 2021)

"On the bright side, not even Saville would touch you"


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Nov 20, 2021)

Buy her a diet book for her birthday.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Nov 20, 2021)

Take her to the pig farm and leave her there.


----------



## Spl00gies (Nov 20, 2021)

Perpetually wince at it in disgust. Yes "it". Exclude it from family photos. For Christmas, it gets a paper bag and a giftcard for a 2 week juice cleanse. After a few mouthfuls of food at mealtimes, loudly ask it "Don't you think you've had enough?". Make gagging sounds whenever it enters a room. Apply for roles in TV and film for extras labelled 'ugly kid #2' or 'fat kid with special needs'.

Just be blunt.


----------



## draggs (Nov 20, 2021)

Ask her if she wants to grow up to be her fat bitch mother


----------



## Pee Cola (Nov 26, 2021)

These niggas









						How do I tell my 13 year old daughter she doesn’t have body dysmorphia and she’s just ugly and fat?
					

Answer (1 of 9): A thirteen year old can only eat what is provided to her. If she is overweight then it is the fault of the adults raising her.  beauty/ugly is only ever an opinion. Better to have a less than perfect countenance than a mean and shrivelled soul that breaks hearts and confidence.. ...



					www.quora.com


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Nov 26, 2021)

FarCentrist said:


> even ugly fat girls have hundreds of matches.


I don't think OP wants niglet grandkeeds


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Nov 26, 2021)

Grow some balls and do it?


----------

